# My little Gatsby and Hiccup



## Nina25 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello lovely people. As I am new on this forum I thought I should share a few pictures of my little munchkins Gatsby and Hiccup


----------



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

Nina25 said:


> Hello lovely people. As I am new on this forum I thought I should share a few pictures of my little munchkins Gatsby and Hiccup


*Welcome ! Those babies are precious . It makes me want another *


----------



## TeddyAllen (Oct 18, 2014)

oh gosh, these kitties are so cute. Make me miss my old cats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh wow so cute the little grey one looks like a fox he he.

I am soooooo jealous


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

just heart melting :001_wub:


----------



## Nina25 (Oct 14, 2014)

Awww thank you all for the nice messages I totally forgot about this post. They are adorable indeed and they are growing so fast!! 

Here is a little update - How much Hiccup has grown


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hiccup is such a handsome boy :biggrin: But what about Gatsby? He must be equally good looking! 

Please don't be shy and post some pics in the Cat Chat so more people can gasp with admiration


----------



## Nina25 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hiccup is such a handsome boy :biggrin: But what about Gatsby? He must be equally good looking!
> 
> Please don't be shy and post some pics in the Cat Chat so more people can gasp with admiration


Thank you. I will do 

Oh Gatsby is the most affectionate little kitten. I do have lots of pictures of them but the one of Hiccup showed just how much they have grown in 2 months.

Thank you. Have a nice weekend!


----------

